# Retensioning blinds



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All
A couple of our window blinds have lost their spring tension and are getting difficult to retract. I'm sure someone said that it was possible to retension them-anyone know how? Ours are the ones where both the flyscreen and blind pull down from the top seperately (Remis ?) rather than the Seitz type.
All advice appreciated!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Not sure if this is for remis or seitz... but its for the blind that both pull down from top

Remove plastic cover (if fitted) to locate tension lugs. The tension lugs have a slot and are located in the cassette on a ‘bayonet’ principle. 

Insert screwdriver into slot (ensure a good fit), turn lug clockwise to allow the spring tension to push the lugs just free of the cassette. Keep fingers away from screwdriver tip to avoid accidental injury. Spring can now have more or less tension applied as required.

If in doubt of tension to be applied, release all tension and re-start. In which case, with blind fully wound on the roller, apply 12 revolutions of lug (factory setting).

Refitting is a reversal of removal procedure.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Mangothemadmonk,

I have the Remis type where the flyscreen pulls from the top and the blind pulls up from the bottom and the problem I have is that while all bar one window will stay in the position you leave them i.e. top, middle or bottom, we have one that won't stop anywhere so it drops to the bottom (ok for flies but not much use when starkers) The string tensioner is very loose and dangling fron the RH side - any ideas as to how this can be fixed?

Pete


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

These are the ones where you have little grey friction blocks that the cord runs around them. Are the friction blocks OK.

Not sure where you would get replacements from.

Johnny F


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Johnny,

I believe so but don't really know how to check them - it looks like the string has come off somewhere as it is so loose in comparison to the rest.

Pete


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks Johnny-I will have a go !


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Waleem, let us know how you get on.

Pete, no more suggestions mate. Will have a scout about and see if I can pick anything else up.

Johnny F


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*blinds*

Just had a similar problem on our blinds, the answer is to remove the casette altogether then you have access to the rear of the blind. You will see that the strings are attached to by a piece of metal. ours had come off so having rethread the string I used a small crush typrelectrical connector to hld the string instead of the piece of metal. Good luck


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Iandsm,

I'll give it a try

Pete


----------



## gtrck03 (Aug 20, 2008)

guys just so you don't over tension these roller blinds, which can have the exact same effect as if they loose tension because they become sticky and difficult to move, not to mention dangerous for those little fingers. the correct tension is not 12 turns, in fact it is one turn for every 10cms of blind/flyscreen and add 3 turns. so a 90cm blind = 12 turns and a 60cm blind = 9 turns. 12 would damage the 60cm blind!


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Tried it Johnny-first attempt released all the tension and nearly took my head off! Had to remove the blind which made it easier and has tensioned it perfectly. One of my others needs doing, but the small black plastic end with the slot has been chewed up-does anyone know if these are available seperately?
Thanks.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Could you not Areldite/glue something on the end or re-cut the slot with a hot knife etc.

Johnny F


----------

